# 1967 his and hers shifter



## mjingle (May 11, 2010)

i have installed a his/hers shifter in my 66 lemans new cable installed all works fine.but when your in his side is it not supposed to over shift to neutral when shifting to 3 mine will am i missing parts?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Which transmission are you using? ST300 or a TH400


----------



## mjingle (May 11, 2010)

hi randy ive put a th400 in the car

thanks mark


----------

